# How to make granulated honey?



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

My cousin asked me this - so does anyone know how to make honey into a dry solid form?


----------



## arnoldhicks (Mar 13, 2011)

This was done in P.E.I. Canada and starting to go great.They were on the TV the dangon's den got their money and later turned it down.went on their own.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

David LaFerney said:


> My cousin asked me this - so does anyone know how to make honey into a dry solid form?


Put it in a jar and wait.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Assuming you really want _dried _honey, rather than crystallized honey, here is a masters thesis that discusses options how to do so.
http://etd.lsu.edu/docs/available/etd-07052011-085925/unrestricted/KosalRam_Thesis.pdf

But, it is discussing the process on an _industrial _scale. This method does not appear to be practical in a home kitchen.


----------

